# Loud Ac Blower



## fastmnstealth (Jun 6, 2009)

I've got a 2006 28RSDS. I believe it is the Carrier V AC unit. I'm wondering if there is a way to quiet down the fan. Maybe a low setting lower than the current one. It cools great, but when sleeping, it is really loud...even on low. My daughter sleeps on the top right bunk and the vent is right by her head. She really complains. I popped the vent off and it did get quieter, but then it was blowing straight down and was then some air was hitting her. Vent is normally pointed out of the bunk area when sleeping.

I can't believe I'm the only one complaining, but I couldn't find any other topics on this.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

fastmnstealth said:


> I can't believe I'm the only one complaining, but I couldn't find any other topics on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


Sorry, we're those kind of people that have trouble sleeping when it's totally quiet, so we like the noise.


----------



## carrot (Jun 10, 2010)

I've noticed that in our 210RS that if the unit trap is closed that the unit is quieter. But if you close it, more air will come out the ducted vents. So that won't help here.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree that all trailer A/C's are WAY too noisy. I really dislike them and therefore use them as infrequently as possible. Typically our solution is to drive to the mountains so we don't need the A/C.


----------



## fastmnstealth (Jun 6, 2009)

BoaterDan said:


> I can't believe I'm the only one complaining, but I couldn't find any other topics on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


Sorry, we're those kind of people that have trouble sleeping when it's totally quiet, so we like the noise.








[/quote]

+1 on that comment. I don't like to hear what the neighbors are doing. I don't think I could handle sleeping on the top bunk though. The vent is right at your head. Even pointing away, it is very loud.

Thanks


----------

